# Need Movement Help



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I want to make a life size figure (very light weight) move from the waist up in a sharp kind of jery twisting motion. The legs would be completely static and the dummy would swivel at his waist. Just like an oscilating fan, but shorter quicker movements. Picture the way the Queen of Elngland waves to a crowd. That movement, but at the waist.
I have no experience with compressed air or motors for that matter. But I'd like to go the motor route. Any ideas?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

This type of mechanism has a quicker return on one side. I've been thinking about doing a prop like you described.
http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/quickreturn.html


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

MacabreManor said:


> I want to make a life size figure (very light weight) move from the waist up in a sharp kind of jery twisting motion. The legs would be completely static and the dummy would swivel at his waist. Just like an oscilating fan, but shorter quicker movements. Picture the way the Queen of Elngland waves to a crowd. That movement, but at the waist.
> I have no experience with compressed air or motors for that matter. But I'd like to go the motor route. Any ideas?


By odd coincidence, I'm building 4 life-sized armatures for my pirate band with static legs and pivoting waists that are motor driven. I'm using a similar drive to what Woody described. I'll take pictures...


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for all the help guys. That diagram will help me a lot. Now it's just a question of what type of motor I should use. I guess a wiper motor.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> This type of mechanism has a quicker return on one side. I've been thinking about doing a prop like you described.
> http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/quickreturn.html


That is a cool link you posted. Nicely illustrates!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Really looking forward to your drive solution and pictures Evil Bob. I've got some concepts but would love to "borrow" your ideas.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Really looking forward to your drive solution and pictures Evil Bob. I've got some concepts but would love to "borrow" your ideas.


here's a video of one of my pirate armatures showing the motor linkage.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there MM,

I'm doing something along the same lines as you are except mine is going to be an animated care taker. Ghost Ride Productions sells something similar to my project, and the movement will be exactly the same, which looks like the exact movement Bob Andrew's project has (Nice work Bob). If you click the link below and click the *demo* button, Ghost Ride has a quick video of their project, but also how mine will operate.

http://www.ghostride.com/products/animated_bodies/animated_bodies.html


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

$1150!! Mine was signifcantly less... lol
Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work Evil Bob. The linkage looks great. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't tell how the metel is comin out of the black pole. Doe sit have a hole in it for the gear clamp to go through and then twisted?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

No, I have an angle bracket that's hose clamped on. I couldn't drill a hole in there. You can't see it, but there's a 12" long 1/2" pipe within the outer 1" pipe that helps stabilize the torso, but allowing it to twist.


----------

